# The Canon EOS R5 will begin shipping on July 30, 2020



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2020)

> According to Nokishita, the Canon EOS R5 will begin shipping in late July in Japan, and on July 30 in the United States. There was no mention of a European release date, but you can be pretty sure that it will hit that market around the same time.
> It’s also reported that the RF 600mm f/11 IS STM and RF 800mm f/11 IS STM will also begin shipping in late July.
> The ship date for the RF 85mm f/2 IS STM Macro has not been mentioned as of yet.
> Two other previously rumored lenses, the RF 50mm f/1.8 IS STM and RF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM are likely going to be some kind of a development announcement and will begin shipping later in 2020.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## edoorn (Jul 8, 2020)

dang, that's sooner than I expected!


----------



## lglass12189 (Jul 8, 2020)

Number one on the list at my favorite camera shop, in fact I started the list in February. Please take my money !


----------



## xanbarksdale (Jul 8, 2020)

Best news I've heard all week!


----------



## Go Wild (Jul 8, 2020)

Let the hunger games begin!!    Ohhh gosh, the race for retailers will be insane I believe...!! I have a preorder set...but my retailer said at the time that they were only expecting cameras in mid September! Hopefully I can get it sooner!!

Can´t wait to start working with this baby!!!!


----------



## Mark3794 (Jul 8, 2020)

Let's not forget the spicy part from Nokishita:



The Canon "EOS R6" will be released in Japan in late August. The main features of R6 are "CMOS sensor based on flagship model", "DIGIC X" and "Dual Pixel CMOS AF II". 


The main features of the R5 are "the world's first 8K video recording," "the world's highest 8.0-step image stabilization," "about 45 million pixels," and "high-speed continuous shooting at up to about 20 frames per second."


----------



## Gazwas (Jul 8, 2020)

WOW, I thought it was due in September but will happily take end of July. 

I wonder what stock levels will be on these?


----------



## Mechanical_EYE (Jul 8, 2020)

Number one on the list for the R5, and R6 at my go-to shop. This is excellent news. I'm all in for it.


----------



## bbasiaga (Jul 8, 2020)

hm...its a terrible time for me to buy a camera.....but if it showed up and I got to try it out for a few days before the wife noticed and killed me it may still be worth it. 

-Brian


----------



## sobrien (Jul 8, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> Let's not forget the spicy part from Nokishita:
> 
> The Canon "EOS R6" will be released in Japan in late August. The main features of R6 are "CMOS sensor based on flagship model", "DIGIC X" and "Dual Pixel CMOS AF II". The main features of the R5 are "the world's first 8K video recording," "the world's highest 8.0-step image stabilization," "about 45 million pixels," and "high-speed continuous shooting at up to about 20 frames per second."



Is there some confusion between the R5 and R6 in the two Nokishita tweets? The R6 one refers to “45 million pixels” which can only be a reference to the R5.


----------



## Gazwas (Jul 8, 2020)

Polishing my Sony A7rIII as we speak ready for trade in.


----------



## derpderp (Jul 8, 2020)

Grabbing 2 of those immediately upon release. But sorely disappointed at the lack of L lenses.


----------



## TomR (Jul 8, 2020)

Christmas in july


----------



## Mark3794 (Jul 8, 2020)

sobrien said:


> Is there some confusion between the R5 and R6 in the two Nokishita tweets? The R6 one refers to “45 million pixels” which can only be a reference to the R5.


I have edited the post now it should be more clear


----------



## Go Wild (Jul 8, 2020)

sobrien said:


> Is there some confusion between the R5 and R6 in the two Nokishita tweets? The R6 one refers to “45 million pixels” which can only be a reference to the R5.


I believe he is talking about both of the cameras. The R6 to have CMOS based on flagship and Dual pixel AF II (like the EOS R5) and then he passes to the R5 with main feature 8k video recording.


----------



## HenWin (Jul 8, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


What's the difference between "late July" and "July 30th"?


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 8, 2020)

HenWin said:


> What's the difference between "late July" and "July 30th"?



July 31st


----------



## drama (Jul 8, 2020)

The real question (for which there will be no answer as Canon never communicate this) is how much stock in channel will there be? How has COVID affected delivery and estimated quotas? It will be interesting to see how sustained demand is, past the initial clamour from fanboys with GAS (myself included) through the second half of the year, and if Canon can keep up with demand. A part of me thinks they wouldn't be announcng if they didn't think they could keep up though.


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

Only 22 hours now


----------



## WriteLight (Jul 8, 2020)

Wow, I hope it's not too limited of a release. Very exciting! Great news!


----------



## rontele7 (Jul 8, 2020)

Unfortunately this is almost certainly not true.

The C300iii was announced months ago, and still isn’t shipping despite promises it would be released in June.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 8, 2020)

Looking forward to tomorrow now , that's brilliant if they are shipping at the end of July , lets hope Europe is included in that date .


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2020)

£4199 for R5 body

We finally have a price 

My guess of $3499 was wrong. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm disappointed there is still no 200-600 type wildlife lens.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 8, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> View attachment 191186


Thats interesting who was that


----------



## TomR (Jul 8, 2020)

"This is my first camera review, ever. And what a camera to do it on, the Canon Eos R5. When I first transitioned from DV Tape to digital in 2010, I used the Canon 5D Mark II which revolutionized the industry back then, and I think Canon has gone and done it again with the Eos R5. This camera is truly remarkable and I thoroughly enjoyed using it for a few days. 

I took the Eos R5 to the Warrumbungle National Park and shot some landscapes and a couple of friends climbing. I thought this would really test the resolution and detail in the RAW and HEVC codecs. 8K RAW video is phenomenal, and it performed really well. 

*You do miss all the features of a true video camera, but for what it is (a mirrorless hybrid camera), it really is a leap in technology for current times. The review mainly focuses on the video side of the R5 and is broken up into 3 chapters. *

Chapter 1 - Video 
Chapter 2 - Stills 
Chapter 3 - Usability "


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Thats interesting who was that




Same one with all the leaks. They who shall not be named

- A


----------



## sobrien (Jul 8, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> I have edited the post now it should be more clear



Thanks!

I see that Noki have now also tweeted UK prices. £2499 for the R6 (body only) - complete with a sensor based on Canon’s flagship (surely a reference to the 1DXiii) and DPAF II - sounds pretty fantastic to me.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 8, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Same one with all the leaks. They who shall not be named
> 
> - A


I was expecting it to be around £4000 , so £4200 sits about right .


----------



## drama (Jul 8, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> £4199 for R5 body
> 
> We finally have a price
> 
> ...



@HenAyr I'll take that apology now, thanks.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2020)

I would assume £4199 soundly dismisses my crackpot 'they might do this' notion that to get the R5 down to a 5D/5DS-ish launch price, Canon would not have 8K video onboard without an expensive firmware upgrade or expensive external component.

If they are asking north of a $4k in a non 1-series body in a contracting ILC market, the goods are surely onboard.

- A


----------



## DBounce (Jul 8, 2020)

padam said:


> Only 22 hours now


I’m bracing myself and hoping Canon has increased dynamic range north of 15 stops and that rolling shutter is good. Those are really my only remaining concerns. Can’t imagine there is a way to get 8K to lack detail. The cropping fears have been laid to rest. And we now know that we should have at least 30 minutes of recording, as there is no need to limit below that since this camera runs efficiently enough to stay cool even while capturing full frame 8K Raw.
Frankly, this camera is seemingly amazing. Never before has such features been available to mortal men in such a small form factor.


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

DBounce said:


> I’m bracing myself and hoping Canon has increased dynamic range north of 15 stops and that rolling shutter is good.


I think that's expecting a bit too much, that is what the C300 Mark III is good for, and only because it has low megapixels, as when it engages that DGO mode, the rolling shutter doubles (but still fairly good)
If the non-8K recording modes are line-skipped, then the rolling shutter might be a lot better. We'll have to wait.


----------



## Go Wild (Jul 8, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> View attachment 191186



That Hit my bet!!  My bet was that in my country, with taxes, EOS R5 would be around 4500€ and EOS R6 would be around 2900€. And so it seems! I think it is a "spot on" price and cameras will sell very good! Well done Canon!!

(Now I can apologize you for that damn price of the 100-500!!)


----------



## Stuart (Jul 8, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> Let's not forget the spicy part from Nokishita:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gosh i hope so - 
The flagship model - "DIGIC X processor and bespoke 20 megapixel sensor are superb in low light – up to ISO 102,400, expandable to 819,200. "


----------



## rontele7 (Jul 8, 2020)

I withdraw my previous post! Just got shipping confirmation for my C300iii from B&H. So that means they were only about 10 days off from when they originally said they’d ship. Not bad!


----------



## Aregal (Jul 8, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> hm...its a terrible time for me to buy a camera.....but if it showed up and I got to try it out for a few days before the wife noticed and killed me it may still be worth it.
> 
> -Brian


My fiancee notices everything. If I try to quietly swap out the EOS R with the R5 on the Ronin SC, she'd notice that too. GAS is real but GAS can also inspire creativity. That's why my friends and I always tell ourselves.


----------



## Aregal (Jul 8, 2020)

WriteLight said:


> Wow, I hope it's not too limited of a release. Very exciting! Great news!


Hopefully Canon has been churning these out since the original release was supposed to be before the 2020 Olympics.


----------



## Aregal (Jul 8, 2020)

I love that Canon is pushing macro capabilities with their lower end RF line. It adds value to a non-Red-ringed lens. I love that the RF 35/1.8 has IS and macro functionality. I just wish they also had weather sealing like an L-series lens.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2020)

This will be an instant hit for Canon on both R5 and R6 + lenses, F11 lens will be interesting to see how good they are.

Should boot up the behinds of Sony and Nikon to answer back (fingers cross) - competition between the big 3 will be good (for consumers) but fierce.


----------



## Gazwas (Jul 8, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> I withdraw my previous post! Just got shipping confirmation for my C300iii from B&H. So that means they were only about 10 days off from when they originally said they’d ship. Not bad!


Lucky bugger... would love a C300.....


----------



## DBounce (Jul 8, 2020)

padam said:


> I think that's expecting a bit too much, that is what the C300 Mark III is good for, and only because it has low megapixels, as when it engages that DGO mode, the rolling shutter doubles (but still fairly good)
> If the non-8K recording modes are line-skipped, then the rolling shutter might be a lot better. We'll have to wait.


Everything offered in this camera was actually more than any of us expected... so I’m just continuing on that trajectory.


----------



## TomR (Jul 8, 2020)

DBounce said:


> Everything offered in this camera was actually more than any of us expected... so I’m just continuing on that trajectory.



I second this, let's not forget how ground breaking this piece of gear is


----------



## JoeDavid (Jul 8, 2020)

I went ahead and ordered a CFExpress card today in case they become scarce due to demand. I too am on the top of an R5 list for when stock comes in.


----------



## TomR (Jul 8, 2020)

JoeDavid said:


> I went ahead and ordered a CFExpress card today in case they become scarce due to demand. I too am on the top of an R5 list for when stock comes in.



what did you pay if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Roy Hunte (Jul 8, 2020)

HenWin said:


> What's the difference between "late July" and "July 30th"?


Approximately 5 days


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 8, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Unfortunately this is almost certainly not true.
> 
> The C300iii was announced months ago, and still isn’t shipping despite promises it would be released in June.


I know you posted again that they did release it now. But who was your source? This website? I think also that for the C300ii, there was more time before the announcement of the product and the release date. A lot more could happen then, especially as all the lock-downs were more of the unknown that it is today.


----------



## Canon-Chas (Jul 8, 2020)

I just the the "_up to _20fps isn't just in jpeg and can be done through the viewfinder , blackout free ?


----------



## gmon750 (Jul 8, 2020)

The sooner, the better. That means the reviewers will get it in their hands and the next couple months will be real-world results. Then, the holidays will be right around the corner and hopefully, holiday price cuts. If the R5 ends up being as good as it's being described, it'll be time to retire my 5DM3 finally!


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 8, 2020)

gmon750 said:


> The sooner, the better. That means the reviewers will get it in their hands and the next couple months will be real-world results. Then, the holidays will be right around the corner and hopefully, holiday price cuts. If the R5 ends up being as good as it's being described, it'll be time to retire my 5DM3 finally!


There are two videos on here already , have a look at the first two pages , but they don't go live until tomorrow


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jul 8, 2020)

With the way 2020 has been going, if the world ends before July 30, I'm gonna be so pissed.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 8, 2020)

Canon-Chas said:


> I just the the "_up to _20fps isn't just in jpeg and can be done through the viewfinder , blackout free ?


Highest fps figures always depend on a variety of factors, shutter speed, iso, aperture, AF priority modes etc etc.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 8, 2020)

Great. We can mirrorlessly photograph the kewlapse.


----------



## degos (Jul 8, 2020)

TomR said:


> I second this, let's not forget how ground breaking this piece of gear is



Err, help me out...

So far it sounds like an expensive but fast mirror less 5DS which is admittedly a good thing but hardly Earth-moving. Unless the AF is astonishing, but we don't know that yet.


----------



## TomR (Jul 8, 2020)

degos said:


> Err, help me out...
> 
> So far it sounds like an expensive but fast mirror less 5DS which is admittedly a good thing but hardly Earth-moving. Unless the AF is astonishing, but we don't know that yet.



Yeah I think you are completely wrong here. Canon is throwing everything they have at this thing, the 5ds was hardly that.

Ibis
Raw video
4k 120 422
Eye and face af
12 fps

How many of these things or similar did the 5DS have? (Hint: none)

Not only are these canon firsts but industry firsts for a mirrorless camera under 4k

For me these things are groundbreaking, I realise everyone might not share my view, but comparing it to the 5ds is unfair.


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Jul 8, 2020)

That's on my birthday!!! 

A good omen indeed.


----------



## steven_diexplora (Jul 8, 2020)

TomR said:


> "This is my first camera review, ever. And what a camera to do it on, the Canon Eos R5. When I first transitioned from DV Tape to digital in 2010, I used the Canon 5D Mark II which revolutionized the industry back then, and I think Canon has gone and done it again with the Eos R5. This camera is truly remarkable and I thoroughly enjoyed using it for a few days.
> 
> I took the Eos R5 to the Warrumbungle National Park and shot some landscapes and a couple of friends climbing. I thought this would really test the resolution and detail in the RAW and HEVC codecs. 8K RAW video is phenomenal, and it performed really well.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to the review even though my budget only allows me to get the R6


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

stevensteven said:


> are You sure this guys didn’t plan an elaborate scam to attract the photo Community to his channel ? Why would a guy with 24 subs be a candidate To review the eos r 5 before everyone else ? And would canon really allow him to confirm to the world that the eos r5 is launching tomorrow ?


Canon launched the event much before that and it has been in the hands of many youtubers. It is really no secret at all, they just need to wait until the DNA lifts to release their videos.
It seems like he is an affiliate of Canon Australia.


----------



## definedphotography (Jul 8, 2020)

TomR said:


> what did you pay if you dont mind me asking?



B&H have a deal on Prograde 256GB cards at the moment.
Not cheap, but still $120 cheaper than before


----------



## definedphotography (Jul 8, 2020)

gmon750 said:


> The sooner, the better. That means the reviewers will get it in their hands and the next couple months will be real-world results. Then, the holidays will be right around the corner and hopefully, holiday price cuts. If the R5 ends up being as good as it's being described, it'll be time to retire my 5DM3 finally!



The reviewers have likely already had it in their hands for months. So expect a TON of videos to hit YT in the coming days.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 9, 2020)

definedphotography said:


> The reviewers have likely already had it in their hands for months. So expect a TON of videos to hit YT in the coming days.


I'm sure they have them already and videos just waiting to be made public, but doubt they've had the cameras in their hands for months.


----------



## JoeDavid (Jul 9, 2020)

TomR said:


> what did you pay if you dont mind me asking?



Sorry, I just saw the question. I decided to pick up the ProGrade 256GB that B&H had as a deal of the day for $229. It’s not the fastest you can buy but should be good enough to start with...









ASUS Dual GeForce RTX 3070 Graphics Card


Buy ASUS Dual GeForce RTX 3070 Graphics Card featuring Boostable up to 1755 MHz, 5888 CUDA Cores, Ampere Architecture, 8GB of GDDR6 VRAM, 14 Gb/s Memory Speed, 256-Bit Memory Interface, HDMI 2.1 | DisplayPort 1.4a, 7680 x 4320 Max Digital Resolution, PCIe 4.0 x16 Interface, Triple Axial-Tech Fan...




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## HenryL (Jul 9, 2020)

JoeDavid said:


> Sorry, I just saw the question. I decided to pick up the ProGrade 256GB that B&H had as a deal of the day for $229. It’s not the fastest you can buy but should be good enough to start with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind, as I found out yesterday by chance (it was mentioned in one of the forums here), hat the gold cards don’t support the 8k raw recording. Only thenprograde cobalts do, and the Sandisk extreme 512gb (not the smaller ones)


----------



## JoeDavid (Jul 9, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Keep in mind, as I found out yesterday by chance (it was mentioned in one of the forums here), hat the gold cards don’t support the 8k raw recording. Only thenprograde cobalts do, and the Sandisk extreme 512gb (not the smaller ones)


I didn’t put a lot of $$$ into the first CFExpress card. I expect Canon will release a short list of compatible cards. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 9, 2020)

drama said:


> The real question (for which there will be no answer as Canon never communicate this) is how much stock in channel will there be? How has COVID affected delivery and estimated quotas? It will be interesting to see how sustained demand is, past the initial clamour from fanboys with GAS (myself included) through the second half of the year, and if Canon can keep up with demand. A part of me thinks they wouldn't be announcng if they didn't think they could keep up though.


I am sure that a lot of the delays(remember these were supposed to be announced a couple of moths ago) would have been to make sure the stock was available and ready to go


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 9, 2020)

fentiger said:


> you know the old saying, you carn't polish a turd


Put a Canon badge on it


----------



## tpatana (Jul 9, 2020)

Shaun Gibbs said:


> That's on my birthday!!!
> 
> A good omen indeed.



Maybe as your birthday present I'll buy (me) R5.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 9, 2020)

JoeDavid said:


> I didn’t put a lot of $$$ into the first CFExpress card. I expect Canon will release a short list of compatible cards. Thanks for the info though.


Me either to be honest...I just got a meager 128GB SanDisk a while back when they were on sale. Whenever I do get an R5 in my hands, I'll be shooting stills not video. I would like to learn how to create nice travel videos, but stills is where I'm at so the fancy cards can wait.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jul 9, 2020)

Just a heads up on CFExpress cards. I bought a couple. 128GB Sandisk & 512GB Delkin. Used a Prograde reader to make sure they worked. Sandisk was fine, but the Delkin would vanish. The drive that was assigned to the CFExpress slot would just disappear. After reaching out for support, turns out the Delkin just wasn't formatted. 

I had to use Disk Management via Windows to format it. So be aware that CFExpress cards may behave like an unformatted hard drive.

Of course it's possible you may be able to format the card by putting it in the R5. But I had to test it to make sure it worked properly in case I needed to return it before the return period expired, and obviously did not have an R5 to do so.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 9, 2020)

Autofocus at f22?


----------



## Jethro (Jul 9, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Autofocus at f22?


Yes I saw that with similar disbelief - but may it be true! It could be pretty slow AF.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> I'm sure they have them already and videos just waiting to be made public, but doubt they've had the cameras in their hands for months.


Yes. there are a handful of pre production cameras that major photographers get to try for a day or two. A few select ones will make the videos or stills for the Canon PR releases. Typically, other reviewers are not able to save raw images and are really restricted. 

There is no such thing as having had one for months.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2020)

Jethro said:


> Yes I saw that with similar disbelief - but may it be true! It could be pretty slow AF.


That amazed me. I'm pretty sure it will be fast AF, Canon does not advertise AF unless it is reasonably quick. There is some sort of breakthrough here. My R will autofocus at F/11, but its not super fast. At f/16, it requires that I first focus in the general area of the object, then it snaps into focus. That's with my 100-400L at 400mm plus 1.4 and 2X TC stacked. That's not a desirable configuration, just something I tried to determine the limits of AF when I first got my R.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 9, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That amazed me. I'm pretty sure it will be fast AF, Canon does not advertise AF unless it is reasonably quick. There is some sort of breakthrough here. My R will autofocus at F/11, but its not super fast. At f/16, it requires that I first focus in the general area of the object, then it snaps into focus. That's with my 100-400L at 400mm plus 1.4 and 2X TC stacked. That's not a desirable configuration, just something I tried to determine the limits of AF when I first got my R.


Sounds like an intense AF obstacle course! A miracle it worked at all!


----------



## Jethro (Jul 9, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That amazed me. I'm pretty sure it will be fast AF, Canon does not advertise AF unless it is reasonably quick. There is some sort of breakthrough here. My R will autofocus at F/11, but its not super fast. At f/16, it requires that I first focus in the general area of the object, then it snaps into focus. That's with my 100-400L at 400mm plus 1.4 and 2X TC stacked. That's not a desirable configuration, just something I tried to determine the limits of AF when I first got my R.


I've had no real trouble with spot AF on my adapted 24-70 f4 on my EOS R at f/16, although after that it's tough going. 'Proper' AF at f22 on 2XTC extenders is news indeed.


----------



## iheartcanon (Jul 9, 2020)

padam said:


> Only 22 hours now


That youtube vid has since been removed but I was looking forward to watching it once it became available. Who did the channel belong to, I would like to see if they have something else about it coming?


----------



## padam (Jul 9, 2020)

iheartcanon said:


> That youtube vid has since been removed but I was looking forward to watching it once it became available. Who did the channel belong to, I would like to see if they have something else about it coming?


Maybe I shouldn't have linked it in advance  It was a very small channel. Maybe it will reappear again.

I guess in the beginning only Canon ambassadors are allowed to comment on the R5.


----------



## iheartcanon (Jul 9, 2020)

padam said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have linked it in advance  It was a very small channel. Maybe it will reappear again.
> 
> I guess in the beginning only Canon ambassadors are allowed to comment on the R5.


Whose channel is it though? (if you can say)


----------



## padam (Jul 9, 2020)

iheartcanon said:


> Whose channel is it though? (if you can say)


All EOS R5 related videos have been removed and I didn't bookmark it, so I can't find it again, sorry.
I am sure it will re-appear again in due course, maybe right after a few hours (unless it broke some NDA agreement or something, which I don't think it did, since it wasn't actually shown in advance).


----------



## padam (Jul 9, 2020)

iheartcanon said:


> Whose channel is it though? (if you can say)


Here it is


----------



## gmon750 (Jul 10, 2020)

definedphotography said:


> The reviewers have likely already had it in their hands for months. So expect a TON of videos to hit YT in the coming days.



I'm sure they did too.. however, being that Canon trusted them before anyone else, they will be biased with their reviews. I'd like to see what the other folks that aren't necessarily beholden to Canon to put it through the ringer and give a more real-world review - and criticism.

I'm very excited. Haven't been this excited for a camera since I bought my 5DM3. I enjoyed it that much that I refused to buy another system until I felt it was to that level that my 5D was to me, and that may be the R5. 

Now I just need a serious underwater housing for it.


----------



## Gözler (Jul 10, 2020)

Pre ordered with the 24-105. Cannot wait! At least I have to time shop around for CFexpress and UHS-II SD cards while I wait.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jul 13, 2020)

B&H SAY THEY WILL GET THE R5 JULY 31st adorama say JULY 30th


----------



## navastronia (Jul 13, 2020)

padam said:


> Here it is



This footage looks OK, but judging by, say, the fire footage at 0:25, where the color of the flames looks harsh and digital, it's obvious that the R5 is really not a filmmaking camera --- at least in 8K-mode, where the bitrate is stretched across that many pixels.

I look forward to comparisons of ARRI Alexa classic and R5 footage, which should demonstrate that smaller resolution can = big results


----------



## padam (Jul 13, 2020)

navastronia said:


> This footage looks OK, but judging by, say, the fire footage at 0:25, where the color of the flames looks harsh and digital, it's obvious that the R5 is really not a filmmaking camera --- at least in 8K-mode, where the bitrate is stretched across that many pixels.
> 
> I look forward to comparisons of ARRI Alexa classic and R5 footage, which should demonstrate that smaller resolution can = big results






The review has more footage.

I think some of it is just bad grading of a camera that's not even running final firmware.
People don't yet know the right gamma settings, etc. Canon Log 3 is probably coming later on and it should improve things as well.

The Sigma fp had exactly the same problem, you can look at DSLR video shooter's initial impression video, it really depends on what settings are used in Davinci Resolve for the footage.


----------



## navastronia (Jul 13, 2020)

padam said:


> The review has more footage.
> 
> I think some of it is just bad grading of a camera that's not even running final firmware.
> People don't yet know the right gamma settings, etc. Canon Log 3 is probably coming later on and it should improve things as well.
> ...



Thanks for sharing. You know what's so odd? It seems like the same campfire scene is visible at 0:25 in the first video (posted above) and at 3:00 in the video in your comment. It looks _significantly _better, with smoother transitions between the highlights and shadows and nicer colors, in the second video. Very odd!


----------



## Fronterra (Aug 1, 2020)

Received mine yesterday and have tried registering it on the Canon CPS website only to get an error message saying the Product name is invalid.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 1, 2020)

Fronterra said:


> Received mine yesterday and have tried registering it on the Canon CPS website only to get an error message saying the Product name is invalid.
> View attachment 191740


So. Go out and play with your new toy and register it later. First world problems...


----------

